# Adidas Tactical Lexicon ADV 2020 review & comparison vs Burton Ion



## Vincentttt

Hello,
Here is my review of the Adidas Tactical Lexicon ADV (let’s call them Lexicon), and comparison with my other boots, the Burton Ion.

*1/Reduced foot print*
I wear size 11 in Burton, and size 10.5 in Adidas (respective minimal size I can fit in).
For a similar inner foot space, the outer layer of the Lexicon are a few millimeters shorter 
And plus there’s a bit of additional space for the toes which is good if you have wide feet.
FYI, size 11 Adidas are way bigger than size 11 Burton.









*2/ Height (sole thickness)*
Ion make you super close to the ground, 
Lexicon are much higher (which is not good) 

*2/Riding position*
Ion are putting you in a gentle squat position, which I think is an ideal "ready to ride" position.
Tacticals are putting you in a standing-up straight position, which you’re going to have to fight.
Just look at their shapes:










That could be an entire side discussion... But I have learned snowboarding a few years ago with Burton Ion on my foot, I consider this forward lean, gentle squat, to be a correct riding position. Anyone riding standing up straight here?!
















*3/ Flex and Riding*
Lexicon are very stiff, so they won’t easily let you correct the weird straight position they put you in.
You have to fight the boots, consciously put some muscular effort to bend your ankles and knees if you want to.

A lot of people have the same experience, and the workaround found on internet, is to not tie them properly (loose, skip laces holes etc.).
I have tried, and that’s a very poor solution because the boot stops enveloping your foot, your heels start lifting, you lose responsiveness, and even if after many attempts you find the correct tightness tuning, good luck to reproduce in the future.

The Ion are supposed to have the same stiffness, but as far as I remember, I never found them any stiff.
My theory is that the Ion, while being stiff, are putting me in a riding position that I feel correct and comfortable, so I never had to fight them back.

*4/ Comfort*
The Adidas are ok, I haven’t experienced any pain and pressure point as so many other have.
But the Ion are better.

*5/Practicality*
The Lexicon have laces... its is boring, slow, dirty.
The Ion with speedlace are a great, it takes exactly 5 seconds to adjust.

*Conclusion*
This first session with the Adidas Tacticals was really shit.
The few millimeters of reduced footprint I won, don’t make up for such a poor overall experience.

Many people say that it takes +-15 days to break-in and soften the Lexicons. But I‘m definitely not wasting so much riding time.
I hesitate between breaking them in via a few miles of jogging in the street, or directly re-selling them.
_*What do you think?*

Discalmer : I weight 75 kilos/165 pounds, and I assume if you weight (much) more, your experience will be different._


----------



## Vincentttt

Hello,
I've got to complete this review.
I bought brand new Burton Ions, and they are much softer than the Adidas.
Despite being new, from the first ride, it really matches my foot, and the flex is perfect, no break-in time.


----------

